# How to train your Goat?



## BullardBarnyard (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, BYH. I was wondering, how do you go about training your goat? I'd like to teach her simple things, 
Her name,
to jump up on something, 
Jump through a hoop,
and maybe some other things. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 23, 2012)

http://workinggoats.com/?id=75

I used a couple from there. It helped a lot


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 24, 2012)

As for jumping on/through things.... Get a cup of grain or some sort of treat, say 'Up' or 'Off' or 'Through' or whatever your command will be, and have the treat where you want the goat to go through,  and more often or not their go through or hop on/off, that site that Hank said IS good!!


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 24, 2012)

Are you familiar with clicker training?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 24, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Are you familiar with clicker training?


I've never used it but I have only heard great things about it. It also seems to work great for a wide variety of animals, so I'm sure goats would respond well to it. 

Have you used it? Southern is thinking about getting one for some of the dogs.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 24, 2012)

I've used clicker training with the goats.  They respond REALLY good to it, esp these young fearful babies I've got.


----------



## BullardBarnyard (Aug 24, 2012)

I've heard of it but I don't know what it is.  Thanks for everything so far!


----------

